# 50 New radar on Portuguese roads



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Radar A28, Km 21
Radar A28, Km 34
Radar EN 223, Km 19
Radar A3, Km 1
Radar A3, Km 3
Radar A7, Km 38
Radar A29, Km 41
Radar A29, Km 37
Radar A29, Km 47
Radar A24, Km 93
Radar A24, Km 98
Radar A4, Km 8
Radar A4, Km 15
Radar A25, Km 49
Radar A25, Km 52
Radar A25, Km 62
Radar A23, Km 19
Radar IP3, Km 68
Radar A1, Km 2
Radar A1, Km 4
Radar A1, Km 42
Radar A1, Km 189
Radar EN1, Km 139
Radar EN1, Km 141
Radar EN3, Km 33
Radar IC19, Km 1
Radar IC19, Km 6
Radar IC19, Km 10
Radar IC17, Km 13
Radar EN10, Km 14
Radar A2, Km 9
Radar A2, Km 14
Radar A5, Km 0,1
Radar A5, Km 5
Radar A5, Km7
Radar A5, Km 8
Radar ER125, Km 68
Radar ER125, Km 76
Radar ER 125, Km 28
Radar IP7/Eixo Norte-Sul, Km 10,7
Radar IP7/Eixo Norte-Sul, Km 10,6
Radar IC20, Km 1,7
Radar IC20, Km 1,9
Radar IC20, Km 7
Radar IC23/VCI, Km 12,3
Radar IC23/VCI, Km 9,8
Radar EN6/Marginal, Km 8
Radar EN6-3, Km 0,7
Radar EN6-3, Km 1
Radar EN4, Km 156


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*A1 mileage breakdown*

https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A1_(autoestrada)

Scroll down to see detailed distance


----------

